# Living in Albox



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Were looking at areas around Albox. Can anyone give me any helpful info about living in or around Albox area? We are looking at renting long term in a country area but not too isolated. Maybe on the outskirts of a village, with some restaurants/bars and supermarket.
Many thanks


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

tammy123 said:


> Were looking at areas around Albox. Can anyone give me any helpful info about living in or around Albox area? We are looking at renting long term in a country area but not too isolated. Maybe on the outskirts of a village, with some restaurants/bars and supermarket.
> Many thanks


Arboleas & surrounding area might tick quite a few of your boxes. The town hall website (Arboleas Live) will give you more info.


Doggy


----------

